# Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Santiago de los Caballeros


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

More


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

La trinitaria  por Jaru123, en Flickr


Torre Toscana por Jaru123, en Flickr


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Picaso por Jaru123, en Flickr


Torre Do por Jaru123, en Flickr


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Multiuso Pucmm por Jaru123, en Flickr


Camino peatonal Pucmm por Jaru123, en Flickr


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Ventanas por Jaru123, en Flickr


Skyline por Jaru123, en Flickr


----------



## Migssant (Apr 13, 2008)

*Dominican Republic's second largest city *
Santiago de los Caballeros


















*Photo by Migssant*









*Photo by Migssant*


















*Photo by Migssant*


















*Photo by Migssant*


----------



## Migssant (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Migssant (Apr 13, 2008)




----------

